# Stuff Strange Doesn't need - Sedition Wars, Tyranids, DE fishbowl heads, MORE



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

Another clear out pm me with offers/questions.

Sedition Wars - Battle for Alabaster w/Biohazard extras

This is the Mike McVey minature board game it is brand new in box (I looked at the contents to make sure they were all there) I bought it through Kickstarter and as such it comes with a bunch more minis, dice, a patch and a print of the cover art signed by Mike himself.





Tyranids

Are Sold

Dark Eldar

Webway portal and apocalypse vortex marker



10 fishbowl style DE heads



Books

Planetsrike
Battle Missions

both books in great condition

Realm of Battle Board

Painted sanded and flocked GW realm of battle board in it's carry bag looking for serious offers (I'll supply pictures to those interested on request)

Prices are negotiable but lets not make me wonder whether or not you smoke crack when I read it.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

how much do you want for all the nids?


----------

